# mailgraph/rrdtool loading old logrotated logs?

## jeffk

I just started using mailgraph with rrdtool.  I have several weeks of syslog mail.log (separated from syslog-ng messages) data, and I'd like to import as much of it as possible.

Is this possible? I know rrdtool has a special database format, so importing unbounded numbers old records is not supported.

I would like to tune the rrdtool window to the 5 weeks of data I have, if possible.

Thanks.

----------

